# Retagging help!



## SINS (Aug 12, 2016)

I made a rookie mistake! I had the tags removed on shirts and my company name and size screen printed on. I didn't realize that now the care instructions/country of origin tag was also removed. I thought that tag was on the inside side of the shirt. Does anyone no where I could go to have inside labels made where I could list the care instructions & country of origin?


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

There are a ton of tag mfg on this site. You could also simply use plastisol transfers, heat transfer vinyl, have them printed on a mini screen printer or get woven tags that are sewn in. You also must be sure the RN# is listed on the garment somewhere...some shirts have a secondary tag with the RN# on it.


----------



## rastoma (Sep 21, 2014)

How many shirts did you remove the tag?


----------

